# Hoyt Rampage XT tune ???



## curtyj23 (Feb 27, 2012)

One other question I just thought of.... anyone know what the average lbs/turn taken off or added is when you increase or decrease the poundage?


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

How did it group at 20yds? and at what distance did you paper tune it.


----------



## curtyj23 (Feb 27, 2012)

Paper tunes at about 6' and groups pretty good at 20 yds. Even grouped well at 30 yds, again though I had the wind so there was some drift issues at times.


----------



## s&w686 (Dec 4, 2011)

I have a 55-65# Rampage, not an XT. 5 turns backed off put me at 60# 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

I have an xt 65lb max i had that problem as well. I striped the rubber shelf pad off and it seemed to me that was the cause. I shoot 2" fusion vanes and i also use a qad. I have not had that problem since


----------



## curtyj23 (Feb 27, 2012)

Is it getting bounce back then? That's weird. I'll keep that in mind if it keeps doing that.


----------

